# Hello all member



## red.jacket (Nov 5, 2013)

my name sendi. i am from indonesia. i am professional recording or mixing. but with little speak english and i want change knowledge in here. i hope someone can teach me be more professional.


----------



## deaneogden (Nov 5, 2013)

Halo Sendi!

Where are you in Indonesia? I'm in JKT part-time and here now.

DO


----------



## JohnG (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome, Sendi!


----------



## red.jacket (Nov 5, 2013)

JohnG @ Tue Nov 05 said:


> Welcome, Sendi!



nop in jkt but in bali. nice to know you.


----------

